
Get Your Program Out There - stockkid
https://dnote.io/blog/get-your-program-out-there/
======
stockkid
One of the things that helped me as a learner years ago was publishing my
programs out in the wild, usually by open sourcing them. But time and again I
refrained from doing so because I was self-conscious about my code.

But when I look back I feel that such fear was keeping me from growing because
the scrutiny of the public eyes is the best teacher one can get as a
programmer

